# ATI Catalyst 9.12 WHQL Released



## btarunr (Dec 17, 2009)

AMD released its latest version of the ATI Catalyst Software Suite to date, Catalyst 9.12 WHQL, which provides drivers and system software for the company's ATI Radeon graphics processors, AMD 7-series chipset IGPs, ATI multimedia products, and the AMD FireStream GPGPU processors. Version 9.12 announced today, comes with expanded GPU support for DirectCompute 10.1 for specific GPUs, includes performance increments, OpenGL 3.2 extension support, along with the usual application-specific fixes.

To begin with, application-specific performance increments include an overall performance improvement as high as 9% on the ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series and ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, for 3DMark Vantage. GT1 - Jane Nash performance improves as much as 15% and FT4 - GPU Cloth improves up to 15%. Performance improves as much as 6% on single card configurations for S.T.A.L.K.E.R. - Call of Pripyat. The release provides DirectCompute 10.1 support for ATI Radeon HD 4800 and HD 4700 GPUs in both single and multi-GPU configurations. Lastly, this release adds support for certain OpenGL 3.2 extensions for all GPUs from Radeon HD 2000 series and upward (HD 3000, HD 4000, and HD 5000). 


*DOWNLOAD:* ATI Catalyst 9.12 WHQL for Windows 7/Vista 32-bit | Windows 7/Vista 64-bit | Windows XP 32-bit | Windows XP 64-bit

For more information, refer to the Release Notes document.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks Bta. Honestly I was expecting more with this release.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 17, 2009)

Just asking if anyone had this problem with an HD5870 when playing game like MW2 or other game. It display a verticle line (artifacting) in game at a certain point and the only fix is to clock the card below defualt? Has this issue been fix in 9.12? Or is it just my Asus hd5870?


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 17, 2009)

What is directcompute?  Ok, yes I should use google...

Ahhh... quick answer from Wiki:

"Microsoft DirectCompute is an application programming interface (API) that takes advantage of the massively parallel processing power of a modern graphics processing unit (GPU) to accelerate PC application performance in Microsoft Windows Vista or Windows 7. DirectCompute is part of the Microsoft DirectX collection of APIs. Other DirectX APIs include Direct3D, Direct2D, DirectWrite, DirectDraw, DirectMusic, DirectPlay, and DirectSound."


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 17, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Just asking if anyone had this problem with an HD5870 when playing game like MW2 or other game. It display a verticle line in game at a certain point and the only fix is to clock the card below defualt? Has this issue been fix in 9.12? Or is it just my Asus hd5870?



Unfortunately, that sounds like an RMA waiting to happen, having to underclock your card usually means faulty cooling.  One possibility is re-applying thermal paste.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Unfortunately, that sounds like an RMA waiting to happen, having to underclock your card usually means faulty cooling.  One possibility is re-applying thermal paste.



No it could be as simple as a bum driver install.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Unfortunately, that sounds like an RMA waiting to happen, having to underclock your card usually means faulty cooling.  One possibility is re-applying thermal paste.



Aww, look like it's 1 month of RMA suckness.


TheMailMan78 said:


> No it could be as simple as a bum driver install.


I fresh install Win7 and still have the same problem. Guess it's the card.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Aww, look like it's 1 month of RMA suckness.
> 
> I fresh install Win7 and still have the same problem. Guess it's the card.



Hmm what temps are you running? Also is vsync on?


----------



## Ghost_Leader (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm very dissapointed with these drivers.There are like 20+ topics on the ATI forums for problems with Modern Warfare 2,but ATI hasn't fixed even one of those problems.I personally have AWFUL framerates on the multiplayer in maps like Highrise,Estate and Favela and I have HD4850.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 17, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Aww, look like it's 1 month of RMA suckness.



Where'd you get the card?

Edit.. never mind, I see it's a 3870x2, so it must be too late for the reseller.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Where'd you get the card?
> 
> Edit.. never mind, I see it's a 3870x2, so it must be too late for the reseller.



I haven't update my stats yet. It's a hd5870 now. Temp is running normal (nothing too high).


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 17, 2009)

Ghost_Leader said:


> I'm very dissapointed with these drivers.There are like 20+ topics on the ATI forums for problems with Modern Warfare 2,but ATI hasn't fixed even one of those problems.I personally have AWFUL framerates on the multiplayer in maps like Highrise,Estate and Favela and I have HD4850.



Thats because that game sucks.



my_name_is_earl said:


> I haven't update my stats yet. It's a hd5870 now. Temp is running normal (nothing too high).



What temps?


----------



## IceCreamBarr (Dec 17, 2009)

Earl,

I had a similar problem back in the day when I was sporting my brand new, super powerful X850 XT PE!  The problem is called tearing and this occurs when your video card is pumping out too many frames per second for your monitor to handle.  Turn on V-Sync to test if my theory is correct.  Your game play will feel different with V-Sync on but just play for 15 minutes and see if this tearing happens.  Once I realized that my video card was too powerful, I turned off V-Sync and my brain forgot about the problem because it was an awesome problem to have 

Barr


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 17, 2009)

IceCreamBarr said:


> Earl,
> 
> I had a similar problem back in the day when I was sporting my brand new, super powerful X850 XT PE!  The problem is called tearing and this occurs when your video card is pumping out too many frames per second for your monitor to handle.  Turn on V-Sync to test if my theory is correct.  Your game play will feel different with V-Sync on but just play for 15 minutes and see if this tearing happens.  Once I realized that my video card was too powerful, I turned off V-Sync and my brain forgot about the problem because it was an awesome problem to have
> 
> Barr



Lol, maybe I should max out every setting so that it will get lower frame rate. I'll try that first thing when I get home.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 17, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Lol, maybe I should max out every setting so that it will get lower frame rate. I'll try that first thing when I get home.



Hahaha... congrats on the 5870.  All the visual tearing I've seen is horizontal, looks like portions of the screen aren't keeping up with eachother - and that's exactly what it is from everything I've read.

Worth a try before an RMA!  If you got it from Newegg, they'll usually let you purchase a new one and refund when they've recieved your old one, assuming it's in stock and same price.


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 17, 2009)

Sasqui said:


> Hahaha... congrats on the 5870.  All the visual tearing I've seen is horizontal, looks like portions of the screen aren't keeping up with eachother - and that's exactly what it is from everything I've read.
> 
> Worth a try before an RMA!  If you got it from Newegg, they'll usually let you purchase a new one and refund when they've recieved your old one, assuming it's in stock and same price.



1 month trial is over  So this one is going to manufacture = double 

It was interesting to see so many people having a death screen.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

There seems to be a slightly different CCC.
Funny enough I got a BSOD when I uninstall the old drivers.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 17, 2009)

And scaling issue's are still not on their fix list  pssh...


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2009)

i sent u a pm earl   i suggest you talk to newegg as they rmad my 4870x2 which died 7months from purchase and they gave me a full refund so 9/10 they will send u a new card or a complete refund but i suggest calling them over chat etc


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 17, 2009)

Anyone who have a verticle line crash, lock-up, stuttering, etc... with HD5870 may want to do the following. You can also get bios from other card as well. Look at the topics on AMD/ATI forum. It sounded like a promising fix but I don't guarantee anything.

click here


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

my_name_is_earl said:


> Anyone who have a verticle line crash, lock-up, stuttering, etc... with HD5870 may want to do the following. You can also get bios from other card as well. Look at the topics on AMD/ATI forum. It sounded like a promising fix but I don't guarantee anything.
> 
> click here


Sounds interesting 
I got my card on launch day, so I beileve I have one of the first bios.
But so far I haven't got a BSOD except a few minute ago


----------



## HalfAHertz (Dec 17, 2009)

http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/12/17/ati-catalyst™-9-12-driver-–-what’s-new/

According to the amd blog(scroll down t the bottom) the hotfix that comes out with these drivers allows eyefinity on CFX setups. Multi-monitor people rejoice!


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2009)

drivers suck went through the hoops of installing multiple times but still results in sumpreme commander forged alliance not running properly guess its back to 9.11 at least then i didnt bsod


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 17, 2009)

*For anyone that is interested*

"HIS Radeon HD 4850 IceQ 4 Turbo"


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 17, 2009)

never mind seems forged alliance runs just fine in god damn windowed mode why cant i get 1 just 1 solid driver release for my new gpus at this rate ill probably go back to nvidia this sucks


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 17, 2009)

*Cat 9.12 hotfix is out! Includes support for OpenCL!*



> Symptoms:
> 
> "No compatible hardware found" error message when attempting to install the ATI Catalyst Drivers directly from the AMD Download Home Page for the ATI Radeon™ HD 4000, ATI Radeon™ HD 3000 or ATI Radeon™ HD 2000 Series of AGP video cards.
> 
> ...



source






> The ATI Catalyst 9.12 hotfix release provides full support for GPU acceleration of OpenCL when used *in conjunction with the ATI Stream SDK v2.0*.   This feature is supported on the ATI Radeon HD 5970 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5800 Series, ATI Radeon HD 5700 Series, ATI Radeon HD 4000 Series and the AMD FireStream 9200 Series of products.


source
ATI Stream SDK v2.0
hotfix drivers


----------



## Polarman (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks like the TVwonder 650 has Win7 support finally. That took time!


----------



## wolf (Dec 17, 2009)

In terms if vantage performance, these are as good as the 'leaked beta's' we had our hands on 2-3 days ago.

pity about the delay, but I have yet to have any bugginess or instability, keepers for now.


----------



## DRDNA (Dec 17, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> source
> ATI Stream SDK v2.0
> hotfix drivers



Nice ...very nice!


----------



## DonInKansas (Dec 18, 2009)

not noticing any real fps improvements in games, but they seem smoother.  Looks like it's just an epeen extension for the Vantage crowd.  pshaw.


----------



## Binge (Dec 18, 2009)

DonInKansas said:


> not noticing any real fps improvements in games, but they seem smoother.  Looks like it's just an epeen extension for the Vantage crowd.  pshaw.



got a 9% overall increase in frames in the games I play.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

My 4870x2 gets a about 161,000 on the DirectComputer Benchmark

OC'd to 800(GPU) x 1000(Mem) and am getting a little over 170,000

Don't have the OpenCL SDK yet. Too lazy at the moment to get it 

Can't test CPU as all 4 cores are running 100% crunching and I don't want to suspend the work units.


----------



## AsRock (Dec 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> drivers suck went through the hoops of installing multiple times but still results in sumpreme commander forged alliance not running properly guess its back to 9.11 at least then i didnt bsod





crazyeyesreaper said:


> never mind seems forged alliance runs just fine in god damn windowed mode why cant i get 1 just 1 solid driver release for my new gpus at this rate ill probably go back to nvidia this sucks



Will have to try them now lol..  See if it messes up with SupcomFA. 

Did you uninstall 1st or just install over the last ones ?.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 18, 2009)

I look forward to the day we see developers using OpenCL/Direct Compute


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2009)

i uninstalled ran driver sweeper w/e dbl checked all remains of previous driver were gone installed new driver same issue 

supcom and supcomfa are screwed with crossfire on and off after mulitple driver installs

supcom the units just stall they dont move in large battles in supcomfa units are fine but everytime u leave a skirmish or complete a mission etc i crash to desktop 9.11s dont have this problem so the 9% perfromance increase i get in Dirt2 isnt worth the loss of 2 games i have a blast playing sorry Ati back to the drawing board for you


----------



## stanhemi (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## scope54 (Dec 18, 2009)

there is a new version of the directcompute benchmark out: http://www.ngohq.com/graphic-cards/16920-directcompute-and-opencl-benchmark.html


----------



## Kreij (Dec 18, 2009)

Something completely different with lastest beta. GPU score around 2300.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2009)

hot fix drivers are much better no issues with supcom or supcomfa and i saw a 15% improvement in Devil May Cry 4 bench and 7% improvement in RE5 bench


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> hot fix drivers are much better no issues with supcom or supcomfa and i saw a 15% improvement in Devil May Cry 4 bench and 7% improvement in RE5 bench


At lease ATi acts fast this time


----------



## wiak (Dec 18, 2009)

there is a 9.12 hotfix out
http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/ATICatalyst912Hotfix.aspx

ATI Catalyst 9.12 Hotfix 
Back
Last Updated
12/16/2009   
Article Number
GPU-42 
Hotfix that resolves the mouse being enlarged under Windows® 7, improves performance of OpenGL games, Provides CrossFireX™ support for Eyefinity & Provides support for OpenCL

Problem Description:
·         Performance drop is observed with a supported  ATI CrossFireX™ configuration when using the thermal scope while playing Call of Duty Modern Warfare 
·         Performance drop during the opening cinematic of Resident Evil 5
·         Wheelman freezes while loading the game menu and can't play further
·         The desktop mouse cursor becomes enlarged at random while using Windows 7
·         Flashing in various OpenGL titles – City of Heroes, Enemy Territories: Quake Wars, Riddick
·         Heaven benchmark (DirectX 9 mode) – Grass flickers and white boarders observed around the edges
·         DTS-HD and Dolby True-HD not working properly with certain receivers  while using HDMI connection on ATI Radeon™ HD 5000 Series

Highlights of the ATI Catalyst™ 9.12 Hotfix release include:

1.   Support for the OpenCL™ GPU component of the ATI Stream SDK v2.0

§  The ATI Catalyst™ 9.12 Hotfix release provides full support for GPU acceleration of OpenCL when used in conjunction with the ATI Stream™ SDK v2.0.   

This feature is supported on the following Products:

o   ATI Radeon™ HD 5970 Series
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 Series
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 Series
o   AMD FireStream™ 9200 Series 

For more information about ATI Stream™ Technology and OpenCL, please visit http://www.amd.com/stream.

§  Supported operating systems:  Windows® 7, Windows® Vista, Windows® XP, Linux


2.   Support for ATI CrossFireX™ on Eyefinity configurations

§  The ATI Catalyst™ 9.12 Hotfix release provides ATI CrossFireX™ support on Eyefinity configurations, allowing users to take advantage of their additional graphics cards for increased gaming performance when driving high resolution Eyefinity display groups.


3.   Support for DisplayPort audio

§  The ATI Catalyst™ 9.12 Hotfix release adds support for DisplayPort audio for DisplayPort panels


Recommendation:
A hotfix has been created to resolve the issue.

2.   To install the Hotfix, complete the install wizard

Note! This driver is provided as is and is not supported by AMD. It has not completed full AMD testing, and is only recommended for users experiencing the particular issue described above.

Applicable Products:
This article applies to the following configurations:

Software:
o   Call of Duty Modern Warfare
o   City of Heroes
o   Resident Evil 5
o   Enemy Territories: Quake Wars
o   Heaven benchmark
o    Wheelman
o   Riddick
Hardware:
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 5970 Series
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 5800 Series
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 5700 Series
o   ATI Radeon™ HD 4000 Series
o   AMD FireStream™ 9200 Series  
Operating System:
o   Windows® 7 32-bit Edition
o   Windows® 7 64-bit Edition
o   Windows® Vista 32-bit Edition
o   Windows® Vista 64-bit Edition
o   Windows® XP Vista 32-bit Edition
o   Windows® XP Vista 64-bit Edition
o   Linux Vista 32-bit Edition
o   Linux Vista 64-bit Edition


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 18, 2009)

yea thankfully the hotfix drivers were the cure i needed 
very happy with them altho i find it comical they have a screw up on DAY 1 of a driver release that needs a correction that they already had they would have at least seemed more hmm adequate  reliable on the ball damn it the word i want escapes me but eitherway they should have waited the extra 10hrs and released the hotfix driver as the actual 9.12 driver. they would have looked a bit less incompetent (found the word i wanted)  anyway we have a good driver finally time to start benching


----------



## Perra (Dec 18, 2009)

wiak said:


> ·         The desktop mouse cursor becomes enlarged at random while using Windows 7



This part is just hilarious, how the hell did that get through QA-Testing?


----------



## shevanel (Dec 18, 2009)

i only score 4k in directcompute bench.. wtf


----------



## kenkickr (Dec 18, 2009)

Polarman said:


> Looks like the TVwonder 650 has Win7 support finally. That took time!



Were did you see a new Win 7 TV Tuner driver?  game.amd.com doesn't show any drivers for either Win 7 32/64-bit and www.amd.com states drivers will come out soon,"http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/GPU39_ATITVWonderDrivers.aspx."


----------



## F430 (Dec 18, 2009)

How is the driver for my 3870 what is the improvements? I am not in my home....


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

is anyone else having issues running 3dmark06 cpu tests under windows 7 64-bit using hd 5000 cards? tried 9.12 and the hotfix drivers. on core i7 (doubt that makes any difference)

I keep getting d3derr_invalidcall even before any testing starts. the normal tests work fine, seems to work fine with non-hd5000, seems to work fine with cat 9.11


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> drivers suck went through the hoops of installing multiple times but still results in sumpreme commander forged alliance not running properly guess its back to 9.11 at least then i didnt bsod



curious... must be 5 series related, my cards work fine on supcom FA

(yes, i read your latest post that the hotfix fixes it - just pointing it out)


----------



## Binge (Dec 18, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> is anyone else having issues running 3dmark06 cpu tests under windows 7 64-bit using hd 5000 cards? tried 9.12 and the hotfix drivers. on core i7 (doubt that makes any difference)
> 
> I keep getting d3derr_invalidcall even before any testing starts. the normal tests work fine, seems to work fine with non-hd5000, seems to work fine with cat 9.11



No problem here W1zz. Just did a run @ 6:10AM 12/18/09 with 5870/i7 OCed/9.12 WHQL


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

Binge said:


> No problem here W1zz. Just did a run @ 6:10AM 12/18/09 with 5870/i7 OCed/9.12 WHQL



we narrowed it down to a bug between these drives and the EDID info from his monitor. for some reason it removed the resolution of 640x480, which the CPU tests use.

edit: i'm about to test the beta/openCL drivers


9.12 WHQL without stream SDK installed (no change with SDK):






9.12 Hotfix with stream SDK installed - custom version of GPU-Z from w1zzard 







but the benchmark works fine


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

binge, do you see 640x480 in the resolution drop down of 3dmark06 ? i see only 656x496  .. it's not a monitor problem though .. same everything cat 9.11 works, 9.12 + hd 4000 works, and nvidia works of course too


----------



## Binge (Dec 18, 2009)

I'm afraid I can sir.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks, let's see what ati has to say


----------



## bogie (Dec 18, 2009)

I wish they would fix minimum framerates on CODWAW in Crossfire mode.

Every website and magazine reports on this but ATi/AMD do nothing.


----------



## gumpty (Dec 18, 2009)

HalfAHertz said:


> http://blogs.amd.com/play/2009/12/17/ati-catalyst™-9-12-driver-–-what’s-new/
> 
> According to the amd blog(scroll down t the bottom) the hotfix that comes out with these drivers allows eyefinity on CFX setups. Multi-monitor people rejoice!



 

I don't have an eyefinity setup but sugarcoat-me-and-call-me-Jenny, hot damn I'd like one now. If I won lotto tomorrow I'd be getting 2 x 5970 and 3 x 24" screens and I'd be shitting myself with the beautifully warped perspective.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

bogie said:


> I wish they would fix minimum framerates on CODWAW in Crossfire mode.
> 
> Every website and magazine reports on this but ATi/AMD do nothing.



the hotfix may help. i saw something about the thermal sights not lagging anymore too.


----------



## bogie (Dec 18, 2009)

what are the thermal sights?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2009)

bogie said:


> what are the thermal sights?



a weapon addon in MW2

my screwup, i saw WAW and read MW2


----------



## Steevo (Dec 18, 2009)

CCC Won't open.


----------



## Zubasa (Dec 19, 2009)

Steevo said:


> CCC Won't open.


Restart Runtime and try


----------



## my_name_is_earl (Dec 19, 2009)

Look like the 9.12 fixes all my vertical line problem. Been going @ default clock without crashing so far. Yey, finally I can play MW2 without getting shot in the head while stuttering.


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 19, 2009)

W1zzard said:


> is anyone else having issues running 3dmark06 cpu tests under windows 7 64-bit using hd 5000 cards? tried 9.12 and the hotfix drivers. on core i7 (doubt that makes any difference)
> 
> I keep getting d3derr_invalidcall even before any testing starts. the normal tests work fine, seems to work fine with non-hd5000, seems to work fine with cat 9.11




Hi W1zzard. I was having the same issue with 3DMark06. What I noticed was that 640x480 was not available in the ATI icon resolutions on the task bar. After opening up CCC/Graphics, mode tab and choosing 640x480 and applying it, it now shows up in the ATI taskbar icon resolutions. Set my resolution back to native, and now 3DMark06 runs error free. Go figure, these are some messed up drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 19, 2009)

Damn it seems like everyone is having problems with the hotfix. I think Ill be going back to 9.12 also. I have a feeling these things were rushed.


----------



## jpierce55 (Dec 19, 2009)

No fan control with this ccc? My performance dropped, but maybe because the card is not as cool! I'll go back to the originals!


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 19, 2009)

Update: today, 640x480 is missing from CCC. I have done nothing to the PC but turn it off overnight and turn it back on. So strange.


----------



## Kei (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have the issues you guys are talking about. I'm on Windows 7 64Bit and using the 9.12 Hotfix drivers as well with my 5770. All my resolutions (including 640*480) are still available in both 3DMark06 (run many tests since installing 9.12HF) and CCC.

All my fan controls work, the card clocks great just like before, and performance is great as well.

Kei


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 19, 2009)

Got 640x480 back by unticking Hide modes that this monitor cannot display.







Drats, 3Dmark06 gives the error and monitor won't go into 640x480.


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 20, 2009)

Anyone know why it is reporting that I have Catalyst 9.7 installed? I am using the 9.12 hotfix drivers. Do you have to install the hotfix over 9.12 or as a clean install? Also my direct compute score seems really low and I also have no OpenCL.


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2009)

Normally I do a clean install of video drivers.  ATI is just starting to make their drivers worthy of simple upgrading, but I don't believe they are there yet.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Anyone know why it is reporting that I have Catalyst 9.7 installed? I am using the 9.12 hotfix drivers. Do you have to install the hotfix over 9.12 or as a clean install? Also my direct compute score seems really low and I also have no OpenCL.
> 
> http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=31529&stc=1&d=1261290954



windows update installing old drivers, most likely. try again from device manager this time.


----------



## shevanel (Dec 20, 2009)

r1rhyder said:


> Got 640x480 back by unticking Hide modes that this monitor cannot display.
> 
> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/2108/capv.jpg
> 
> ...



what do you use that low res for?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 20, 2009)

shevanel said:


> what do you use that low res for?



3dmark06 cpu test. no cpu test -> no overall 3dmark score


----------



## Hayder_Master (Dec 20, 2009)

seems there is no improve for HD4xxx series


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Dec 20, 2009)

Binge said:


> Normally I do a clean install of video drivers.  ATI is just starting to make their drivers worthy of simple upgrading, but I don't believe they are there yet.



I couldn't agree more. That last Hot "fix" was a nightmare!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 20, 2009)

Uninstalled, cleaned, deleted, uninstalled and had windows delete driver backups, rebooted, checked and installed.


All working OK.



Are we back to this again ATI? A hour process to install new drivers, just like it used to be? And AVIVO is using CPU instead of stream to process video files, and so far both tests for me have F'ed up the aspect ratio during conversion.


----------



## scope54 (Dec 21, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Anyone know why it is reporting that I have Catalyst 9.7 installed? I am using the 9.12 hotfix drivers. Do you have to install the hotfix over 9.12 or as a clean install? Also my direct compute score seems really low and I also have no OpenCL.



you have the latest drivers, for whatever reason it uses the last driver version that was on the computer...

and your DirectCompute scores seem fine:
"I'm getting about D3100 for a single 4890@990MHz" from Pat the creator of the benchmark.

and to have OpenCL you need to download and install the stream dev kit: http://developer.amd.com/GPU/ATISTREAMSDK/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Wshlist (Dec 30, 2009)

They should retire the WHQL program, 'hardware quality lab' my ass, they just get some money and OK any buggy driver, and that's been like that for years now, and they admit it, so what the hell, isn't there some action the manufacturers can take? Do a damn lawsuit against this BS already.


----------



## TAViX (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah, the WHQL is one of the worst MS inventions ever.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 30, 2009)

all the test does, is proves that it wont crash the OS. which is better than nothing.

MS arent certifying the drivers to work with other drivers, or to play nice with 3D games - just that installing the driver will not make your PC go kaput.


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 3, 2010)

Except it does make your box kaput, and when they listed causes of crashes on vista they said 80% graphic drivers (nvidia mostly since they had the first vista drivers back then), but meanwhile they OK'd those drivers, drivers that crashed a vanilla vista, which just clearly illustrates it's not what it was conceptualized to be, which was a way to make the OS much more stable by not allowing shoddy drivers on it, and specifically not drivers that interact with other core drivers to cause a crash, that was the whole idea of it, to make the core of the OS uncrashable, and what do we ATI users get when we use 64bit windows? driver version after version that crashes your box cold, I mean hard crash to the BIOS, that was suppose to NOT happen by having WHQL prevent such drivers from being approved.

But meh, in the end complete control by MS is a bad idea anyway, and it's better if the users uses his smarts to not keep drivers that crash his system, but then  why does ATI and other companies have to go through a fake show and dance and pay for a certificate, it's silly.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2010)

Wshlist said:


> Except it does make your box kaput, and when they listed causes of crashes on vista they said 80% graphic drivers (nvidia mostly since they had the first vista drivers back then), but meanwhile they OK'd those drivers, drivers that crashed a vanilla vista, which just clearly illustrates it's not what it was conceptualized to be, which was a way to make the OS much more stable by not allowing shoddy drivers on it, and specifically not drivers that interact with other core drivers to cause a crash, that was the whole idea of it, to make the core of the OS uncrashable, and what do we ATI users get when we use 64bit windows? driver version after version that crashes your box cold, I mean hard crash to the BIOS, that was suppose to NOT happen by having WHQL prevent such drivers from being approved.
> 
> But meh, in the end complete control by MS is a bad idea anyway, and it's better if the users uses his smarts to not keep drivers that crash his system, but then  why does ATI and other companies have to go through a fake show and dance and pay for a certificate, it's silly.



when those drivers crashed, they crashed and recovered. Those were driver crashes, not BSOD's - i was a G80 nvidia used back then, i well recall those F'ing NVwhatever.dll crashes - but not once did they make my PC crash, just the driver and sometimes the game running at the time


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jan 3, 2010)

Mussels said:


> all the test does, is proves that it wont crash the OS. which is better than nothing.
> 
> MS aren't certifying the drivers to work with other drivers, or to play nice with 3D games - just that installing the driver will not make your PC go kaput.



Thats all I really want to be honest. If they tested every combination of hardware and software together we would never get anything new. I mean its impossible.


----------



## Wshlist (Jan 6, 2010)

*Sure*

Yeah you can't test everything, but you can test the very basic stuff, and it's not done.
they released drivers for devices under WHQL that did not work on certain OS's in ANY setup, showing they did not test them even in a clean basic state under that OS.
WHQL = pay-get-certificate no questions asked.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 6, 2010)

I had issues with powerplay, when two screen were running hardware accelerated video it hadhardlockups. Adjusting the voltage want didn't help either, judging by the tan screen with blue lines it was memory.

Final fix was to force 500Mhz core, and 993 memory as a profile and load it. Apparently the constant switching between states caused the card to hard lock.

So here is my google keywords below this line


AMD 4850 tan screen
HD4850 tan screen lockup
ATI 4850 tan screen lockup
Dual display hard lockup ATI
ATI powerplay issues dual display
ATI 4850 9.12 hardlock


----------

